# Hair color? -___- (a little PIC heavy!)



## Dollfaced (Feb 15, 2010)

<--- me
blaa!
I am never satisfied with my hair long enough and I constantly change it.
i love cutting and dying my hair! the hard part is deciding HOW to cut or dye it. 

I am currently thinking about dying my hair completely black, but i'm really not so sure.
Also thinking of dying the blonde part of my hair (or all of it!) hot pink or baby pink.
And I would LOOOOVE to dye my bangs completely blonde and get blunt cut bangs, like gaga.

or just a darker&warmer shade with some pink highlights, like so






or just highlights. but theyre ssooo expensive :[





(loveeee her blog check it out!)


would really love some help and or suggestions. TIA!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2010)

i actually think that black would really suit you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i do love the pink hair colour though in the middle though


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 15, 2010)

do the pinkish hair color!! black hair dye is soo hard to get out, i used demi perm and i love changing my hair color and regret doing black because of the damage you will cause trying to remove it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ITA.  Black is fun, but it sounds like you like to change your look up often, I'd definitely go with a demi-permanent color.  I totally wrecked my hair going from near black to light golden blonde.


----------



## Dollfaced (Feb 16, 2010)

I've actually always been scared of dying my hair black
but I see how amazing it looks on other women, and it seems like a reasonable thing to do.
the only think i'm worried about is trading in my pink lipsticks for red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and not being able to change it up so often anymore.


----------



## Didididums (Feb 16, 2010)

I love the pink Dollfaced!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^ITA.  Black is fun, but it sounds like you like to change your look up often, I'd definitely go with a demi-permanent color.  I totally wrecked my hair going from near black to light golden blonde._

 




I used to color my hair all sorts of funky colors changing it up every month, every couple of months or so. Then I went black. 

I loved it - my eyes looked bluer, I wore bolder makeup, felt more edgy -  and I kept it black for a year and a half-ish. Then decided I wanted a change. It cost me over $800 (probably more), HOURS and HOURS in the salon (and a few horrible days with ORANGE hair while the color was being stripped out) and horrible, damaged hair that has taken me forever to grow back out and look healthy. And I have always had my hair professionally done in a salon. 

Black hair is gorgeous and I think it would great on you, but definitely think twice about it if you do like to change it up.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 18, 2010)

Totally agree. Try pink first! I think orange would look cool too. I had my hair every colour of the rainbow before going black and when I finally wanted to get it out it was a nightmare.

I'd also suggest going dark brown (and definitely with semi/demi perm) before black. Black can be really harsh and a chocolate brown would give you a chance to check it suited your features first. Plus, I'd keep some coloured or blonde streaks whatever you do - that way, if you want a change you can still have one, or if you decide to go lighter again you can get highlights to blend with the streaks.


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Feb 25, 2010)

I enjoy looking at the hair dye photos Hair Dye Gallery - All Search Categories Brand Colour Shade<----There...

as I am trying to decide too.  I love the Atomic Pink (Special Effects)! But have faster access to Manic Panic & Punky Colour. Love your hair & style now & think being able to try many colors more often would be more fun.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 26, 2010)

Pravana color remover will be your friend if you go dark. I swear it's the best thing since sliced bread. It saves you from lifting a crap ton of levels to get to blonde. It wont make you blonde, it just makes the process of you want to bleach and go blonde easier and less damaging
But I think you'd look great with black hair or platinum blonde with some baby pink slices under the crown of your head (peek-a-boos).


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

I also think you'd look great in black. You can always add color to black and plan out the fading. Or if you're not against being a brunette that could be your middle ground back to blonde.


----------

